# Fishing Trip Posts-Where Did They Go?



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I along with others have noticed a drop in fishing trip reports in the last year or so.
I know that the ice fishing season is winding down and we are all waiting for some great spring fishing to start but that isn't what I'm seeing.

Here are some of my thoughts on this.

The Utah Wildlife Forum started up in 2007.
Many of our original members have either moved on or simply become boarded with posting their fishing trips.

Some members have quit posting trip reports because they got tired of the negative feed back from other members.

Hot Spotting is a big issue these days.

We have a lot of people that view our forum to gain knowledge about where to fish and what to use. Some are members and others are lurkers.
Now it's my opinion that this is why we have a fishing forum.
We even added Area 51 for posting reports from sensitive places.
Some of our members disagree and feel that any exposure exploits many of our favorite fishing waters.
I suppose that both ways of thinking have merit.

We can blame our problems on what ever we want to blame it on.
Frankly I don't understand why we care so much about who the new owners are.
This is still the same forum with the same members.
If you want to complain about a few adds, go to BFT and look at what they put up with.

So what needs to change?

Attitudes!

We can make this a great place to discuss our passion for the outdoors or we can sit back and complain about it.
It's that simple.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Very well put, I for one will contribute more this year,And as for negetive comments,you just have TO LOOK at who is posting them,and that usually is just a few very narrow minded souls :mrgreen:


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't post a lot but thoroughly enjoy the forum.

I generally post when I have something I think someone will enjoy seeing. The truth is I don't fish enough. I do work a lot! :O_D: The last time I wet a line was for 30 minutes in December when I hit the Weber (a river I need to learn more about) and caught two Cutthroat. I am interested in any leads on new jobs! (Contract analysis, negotiation)

I have noticed the decline in report numbers, but figured most are like me and doing a lot of other stuff. I have noticed also the less than positive reception some reports receive, but take the responses with a grain of salt and I even learn something from most of those threads that "go south". I try not to get too tangled up in those even when I may have a strong opposing opinion.

I do enjoy the forum and hope it will make a come back. It's been a while since we had a good spearfishing discussion!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

From what I've seen there are a few reasons why things have slowed here. Grandpa D covered many of these.

1. The forum has lost a few members that used to contribute quite a bit. Reasons have varied for this, but the effect is noticeable. Others still pop in on occasion but have less to say. These people are sorely missed. 

2. This forum went through a period of "report fatigue" where certain members were , in the opinion of others, saying too much and others reacted negatively, possibly to excess. It kind of caused the negative effect of causing a lot of us to think twice before posting reports. Hopefully, we are past that here however.

3. Personally, I don't feel that most of my trips are report worthy. If a trip is basically like stuff I reported in the past, I figure that nobody would be interested in me yacking again about slot cutts or 14 inch smallies.

4. Many of us do realize that hotspotting is an issue on the WWW. Many of my fishing spots I'd rather not mention at all, others can be talked about but only generally. That doesn't mean that I won't share under certain circumstances.

5. These things are cyclical. UWN fishing will likely pick up again in time. There is still a fair number that come here and many of the other sections are strong.

6. The mods may not want to hear this, but there hasn't been anything controversial in the fishing world. Controversial threads generate traffic. Stream access was just getting ramped up before HB 68 was pulled *OOO* so that didn't get things going.


Ifish said:


> It's been a while since we had a good spearfishing discussion!


 Ifish is right. A good spearfishing or Christopher30 debate will get things stirred up. 

One other thing, the ice conditions section was a nice resource this winter that has received a goodly number of contributions. Good job mods!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Maybe I've missed them *GrandpaD*, but I believe you haven't posted a report for more than eight months? Have you not been fishing since? If you have maybe you can tell us why you didn't post a report. Just curious if it was for one of the reasons you've mentioned or maybe for another. If I've missed something then I apologize..

As for me, I've made a decision to not post my fishing reports on this forum in the future. Call it attitude or whatever, but I have my reasons even if they seem silly to some. Anymore, I simply want to enjoy my fishing adventures with family and close friends and share a picture via e-mail on occasion. I really dont care for the whole WWW. lurking world to know. Simply my choice.

Once in awhile I'll post a report on another forum. This particular forum has a few of the same members from the older UWN days who have either left this site or who have just quit posting their trips for some of the reasons mentioned. As a matter of fact, this "other forum" has been quite dead for some time. My guess is it is due to the time of year as most of the members prefer soft water fishing and haven't been out much. In addition, life is just plain busy. Some of the other forums seem to have more members who like to ice fish. This might explain why there seems to be more reports there. Maybe?

I understand your concern about the lack of activity, but at the end of the day.. it is what it is. Some will post and others will not for whatever reason they choose.

My prediction is that the report frequency will increase as the warmer weather does.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Agreed Saws. I think it's just that so few of the general fishing population enjoys the same type of fishing we do. 
Some folks are so strange!
Looking forward to this weekend!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Sawsman you are correct in that I have not started a thread about fishing for several months.
The reason is that I only ice fished 2 times and I did report it on another members thread. I didn't start another Pineview Perch Post of my own.

The only other fishing that I have done is at the Meadow Creek Pond.
Not much to report after one or two posts about that.

I see your point though. 
Do we only post about something new or should we post up every time we fish?
That is up the the member to decide.

My point is that if we want to see fishing reports from our members, we need to give them a break and not be negative in our responses to the posts.
Our members should not feel like they don't want to post for fear of someone criticizing them.
This is the biggest reason a lot of our members have stopped posting.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Jeez Dale.....the last time fishing for me was in November. Caught three Yellowstone Cutts. Not much here to report....


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok, just trying to get a handle on this subject, using myself as an example.
I think I post a lot of stuff that may be not that interesting and the same ol stuff to the viewers.  True?
Does this mean I need to change, or we need others to post more or what? It sure seems we have a lot of lurkers, to me, that ain't posting for a reason as yet to be identified.
P.S. I'm one of the original ol timers that hasn't been bothered by the "problems" so far identified. I don't buy the reasons thus far noted. JUST MY OPINION. :x
P.P.S. I'll keep on posting as long as I get some kind pf response/interest.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Leaky said:


> Ok, just trying to get a handle on this subject, using myself as an example.
> I think I post a lot of stuff that may be not that interesting and the same ol stuff to the viewers.  True?
> Does this mean I need to change, or we need others to post more or what?


You dont have to change anything Leaky. Glad to see you're getting out and enjoying yourself! Like *Grandpa* says&#8230;.



Grandpa D said:


> Do we only post about something new or should we post up every time we fish?
> *That is up to the member to decide.*


Hope you get out a bunch this year Dale. Been awhile for me as well.. 

Where's the pictures .45? :O•-:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

sawsman said:


> Where's the pictures .45? :O•-:


Heck, I'm just glad to hear from him again. Hope you guys are doing well and have plenty of fishing planned this spring.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

I try to post when I can. I dont care if someone thinks my post are boring or dumb. I post my trips anyway. I know people read them, due to how many people has visited them and the people I run into, that tells me they read them. I read all post. It gives me an Idea if it is worth going the distance to fish the lakes or rivers, and sometimes what to use. Heck if I didnt report a trip, then channel 2 or 5 would (maybe in a bigger way). I love to read loah's reports. I get to see the whole trip (trees, rocks, family, and the fish.) I may not always keep up with posting, but I get on when I get a chance, and read all the posts. It seems like there has been more readers than things being posted. Which is still good. That means people are still interseted in the site, and what others have to say. Maybe some people are shy or think their posts are dumb. Me I could careless. I just hope I can give some one some tips or help where I can. So their next trip will be a good one. I know some tips off of here have helped me out. Thats just my thoughts.


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

People don't really talk much about the nitty gritty of fishing. I miss the reports of the Twins because they always used to talk about the lures/tactics they were using and were always experimenting with what they were using. I don't know what happened to the twins, but haven't seen their reports in a long time. But it sucks that a few whiny haters can ruin everything for everybody.

I have posted a few reports on "other" forums, and I don't really have any interest in posting any more. Too much negativity, too much BS, too much blabbing on about other things besides the act of fishing.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I blame Obama...

Seriously though, I have a couple of thoughts that could increase fishing reports. One, these days people want to feel appreciated. Maybe it's because this is the generation of entitlement, but most want something for their efforts. I think more people would post/continue to post if they received compliments for taking the time to share. Most time you feel like you are talking to a wall when you take the time to resize pics, upload them, type out a lengthy report and get 400 views yet not get any replies. Maybe the mods can make an effort to reply to every report with compliments. Maybe incentivize it by giving a free UWN sticker or hat for a certain amount of reports.

The other would be to build into this site a means of resizing and uploading pics. That is one of the reasons I don't share more is because it takes time to go to another site to resize pics just to come back to this site to attach them to a post. And I don't like posting reports without some pics to go with it. That's just a couple of my thoughts on the subject. I plan on posting some reports in the near future. I just spent $100 on some more fly tying materials in prep for this spring.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I recommend more wolf posts in the fishing section.

And why haven't we ran that "Obama is going to outlaw sport fishing" story? That one was good for about 16 pages each time we had it up. I could run it again, keep the fishing section busy until ice-out. 

_Never let the truth stand in the way of a good story - the old Goob._


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

harlin said:


> People don't really talk much about the nitty gritty of fishing. I miss the reports of the Twins because they always used to talk about the lures/tactics they were using and were always experimenting with what they were using. I don't know what happened to the twins, but haven't seen their reports in a long time. But it sucks that a few whiny haters can ruin everything for everybody.
> 
> I have posted a few reports on "other" forums, and I don't really have any interest in posting any more. Too much negativity, too much BS, too much blabbing on about other things besides the act of fishing.


I do believe the twins went to BFT


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Where in Texas is that?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

dark_cloud said:


> harlin said:
> 
> 
> > People don't really talk much about the nitty gritty of fishing. I miss the reports of the Twins because they always used to talk about the lures/tactics they were using and were always experimenting with what they were using. I don't know what happened to the twins, but haven't seen their reports in a long time. But it sucks that a few whiny haters can ruin everything for everybody.
> ...


They have been there for some time,but not posting there either.Probobly been sking


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> I recommend more wolf posts in the fishing section.
> 
> And why haven't we ran that "Obama is going to outlaw sport fishing" story? That one was good for about 16 pages each time we had it up. I could run it again, keep the fishing section busy until ice-out.
> 
> _Never let the truth stand in the way of a good story - the old Goob._


Didn't SFW and Don Peay get $300,000 from the Utah legislature to lobby congress and Obama to keep wolves out of Utah because of wolf predation on Bonneville cutts?

There, Goob. SFW, wolves, Obama, and native species. That ought to do it.

Sorry, slow work day.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Well now you gone and done it!
I'm gonna have to lock this thread now.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I use to post here all the time and still have some recent reports. I use to like this site more then others it kind of felt like a more tight knit community but lately it just seems like everyone is so negative. Or you type out a big report and want to see other people thoughts or comments and all u get is negative feedback, fingerpointing of how your ethics or tactics are wrong or zero comments. Hate to use tyedyetwins as an example but they brought a lot to the table, showed a lot of new areas many didn't even know existed and good info and people were duesche bags to them. Yeah they had wierd hair but can't people overlook that? I think I'll check the site occasionally but i think I'll post more trips elsewhere where i get more valuable feedback and info.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I fish quite a bit but won't post any reports. This site used to be awesome but has gone down hill the last couple of years for numerous reasons. I don't post like i used to and only pop in now and then. I frequent other sites that a lot of original members are part of. I hate to say it but the mods have run a lot of people off. If you disagree with them you get banned or threads are locked. I tell friends and family where i fish but won't post any reports here for anything. This place used to be the best place on the web. Not anymore. It's sad.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

AFD an Marty,
you both have valid points but as I read both posts, I was conflicted by what I read.
AFD doesn't like the way members criticize each other and Marty doesn't like to see Mods make changes to posts.
The changes are made to stop what AFD is talking about.

What I am seeing is a division within the members.
Some want the site to be a safe clean respectable place and others want more freedom to express themselves in a PG sort of way.

I see where you both are coming from but how do we accomplish both goals?
That is where the Mods step in. We try to keep the site civil and respectful but at the same time fun to be a part of.
In many cases, this is an unachievable goal.

When the site first started, the membership was a lot smaller than it is now.
Growth has taken it's toll on us.
With more members comes more opinions and more personalities.
The end result can be difficult to keep under control.

A good debate is fun and entertaining. But it needs to stay civil.
When the Mods see threads "Going South", it's our job to get them back to within the forum guidelines.

When members won't head the warnings, their posts are edited or removed.
If it continues, a thread will be locked.
We all know these are the rules here but some people get so upset that they don't care and even dare the Mods to lock a thread.

It's my hope that we will see more members posting more often and that the UWN will continue to be a great place for our members to share information and make friends.

Thanks for all of your support,
Grandpa D.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Catherder said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > Where's the pictures .45? :O•-:
> ...


Fine....here's one from Newton..


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I havea thought, I know, dangerous. huh? :shock: Anyway. most all the other forums that seem (?) to have more activity have their fishing sites open to general fishing topics and not limited to just fishing trips? Am I up in the knight or are we actually doeing ok since posts are limited to trips. Don't get me wrong, I think we need more posts, especially from the lurkers. 200-1000 views and a couple of replies, *come on lurkers, do your part*. :evil:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

To keep the site clean and uncluttered, we have several places for posts. Fishing trips should be posted in that forum.
Other fishing related posts go in this, the general fishing forum. 
You can post fly fishing trips in either the fishing forum or fly fishing forum.
Is this what you are asking, Leaky?


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

No,- I understand that. I was just making an observation as to a possible reason that it *appears* that we have fewer posts then other forums. No criticism intended, just an observation.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

As I look at memberships at places like BFT we have fewer members. This would account for fewer posts.

I still think that the reason that we don't get a lot of fishing reports is because our members don't want to put up with the criticism that they usually get when they do post.
We have members that will take every chance that they see to criticize someone else but they seldom if ever post up a fishing report themselves.
This is why we the Mods try to edit the posts and keep the controversy down and hopefully help members feel better about posting up their fishing adventures.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

My gosh, folks, if a little bit of bad mouthing stops you from posting, how are you going to handle a little adversity, hard times in life??? Come on folks, "man up" and stop the thumb sucking!!! If this old man can handle it you youngsters surely can, or should.  I had my share early on from a few unnamed and they just gave up on me, probably because they realized I wouldn't respond and no one was listening. I also used the pm response to correct some of it. The PM should be used more often. I don't agree that a little bad mouthing prevents responses, unless you're a wimp. :shock: Ok, I'm done, just my opinion, hope that it didn't offend anyone unless of course it was deserving.  
P.S, Have at me ------ I won't be offended. I don't get mad, I just get even. :?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It's just the time of year, mostly.

Here's my perspective as a trip report poster:

1. Ice. It's still lingering in most places worth fishing. After posting a couple of ice fishing reports, there's not much motivation to take the time and post a report about the same thing again, unless something out or the ordinary happens. 

2. Fishing lull. For me, a lot of personal stuff is going on that prevents me from getting the usual day trip in. More weekends than usual have been sacrificed for family or other events. Priorities.

When I have fished, it's usually been a quickie at a local spot. Posting a report about a short stop at the river for a fish or two isn't noteworthy and doesn't quite justify the time to throw together a proper presentation. If it's not something I would want to post on my blog, it's not worth spending much time on.

3. Poor fishing. Personally, the fishing hasn't been that great this winter. I only ice fished a few times (reported those) and the river trips haven't been anything too exciting.

I will say that I don't hold any grudges against this site, like others might. Never have and probably won't anytime soon.

I like to post trip reports, but don't want to deliver any watered-down ones. This weather is getting better and better, so it won't be long before we're seeing more exciting TR fodder for everyone.

As far as the negativity, sometimes it's warranted and other times it's just nit-picking and cheap shots. It seems to me that it's always been a part of the forums and likely will remain so. Pick your battles and choose words wisely to avoid most of it. Easy enough, right?

If I can get my own garbage taken care of soon, I've got a really good year ahead of me. (BTW - Anyone looking for well-qualified warehouse/mfg help? :| PM me, please.)


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Bravo Loah! Well said! Yup, that about sums it up.


----------



## Flyfish4thrills (Jan 2, 2008)

I used to fish 2 - 3 times a month, but now I simply have a fraction of the time I once had. I now live through all of your reports. ;-) I wanted to post a poll but the options are too limited on this website. I'm no statistician and even surveymonkey wants money for over 10 questions or 100 replies. Maybe a member that knows more about surveys could throw together a poll to find out what members are thinking. Here are the questions I came up with after reading all of your posts. No, they are not scientific and there are overlap and possibly reworded repeats. They would just be a starting point. I wanted a scale from 1 to 5 with 1 strongly disagree, 3, neutral and 5 strongly agree. If someone can get a poll going, I'm sure there are better questions than these. It would be a better way to gauge opinions. 

1. I don't have time to fish. Sadly, I rarely get time to go and so I'm a lurker, only living through everyone else's reports.
2. I think that people will be interested in my fishing report.
3. I dislike the negative comments on my report
4. I don't want to give away my secret fishing location (or I'm afraid of hurting a small location).
5. I haven't fished much due to the transition from ice to open water.
6. I haven't reported because I get no positive comments, or no comments at all.
8. I value a report even if it gives basic information.
9. I value reports that give information about lures, tactics, depth, etc.
10. I only value reports that have photos.
11. I only value reports if it gives a complete travel log.
12. I fear giving a report because it would not be as good as LOAH's.
13. I would post reports or photos if it weren't so hard to resize them and there was something built into the website to do it.
14. It's too much work to resize photos and I won't post a report without photos.
15. I don't post reports because I feel most people are not worthy of my report.
16. I believe that most of the criticisms received on posts would not be done if people were speaking face to face.
17. I wish mods would do more to quell negative comments.
18. I wish mods would ban members that are constantly negative.
19. I wish the mods would just let people say what they want and be more flexible with comments. 
20. I only post when I have a great outing, catch a lot of fish, or can "wow" you.
21. I have a reputation to uphold or I don't want to start off with a poor reputation, so I don't/won't post unless I have a great trip to report.
22. I don't post anything when I catch nothing.
23. I wish that people would post a report even when they caught nothing or had a poor outing.
24. I'll only post a report if I can give my best effort.
25. I would be happy to read any type of fishing report. Something is better than nothing, even if it is a report of "skunk".
26. I learn from other people's reports.
27. I like it when others give great details on how they caught their fish (specific fly/lure/bait, action, depth, fish location, structure, speed, time of day, etc.) I like to learn from others.
28. I think people give too many details on how they caught their fish. Such knowledge should be "earned".
29. Everyone should be required to make at least 1 fishing report every three months. If not, the member loses access to area 51 or access to certain locations of the site or loses access to the entire site. Posting up a legitimate report regains access. 3 month waiver for newbies.
30. Everyone should be required to make at least 1 comment every 3 months or....(same as previous question).
31. I would report more if I received free items from UWN after a certain number of reports (stickers, flags, shirts).
32. Reports should not be tied to UWN rewards.
33. I like that UWN divides the posts into separate forums.
34. I don't report in area 51 because it truly is not "secure". 
35. It is too easy to get into area 51.
36. You should not be able to stay in area 51 without a report every 3 months.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Still think I'm mostly right. Oh well, just stubborn I guess.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Flyfish4thrills said:


> I used to fish 2 - 3 times a month, but now I simply have a fraction of the time I once had. I now live through all of your reports. ;-) I wanted to post a poll but the options are too limited on this website. I'm no statistician and even surveymonkey wants money for over 10 questions or 100 replies. Maybe a member that knows more about surveys could throw together a poll to find out what members are thinking. Here are the questions I came up with after reading all of your posts. No, they are not scientific and there are overlap and possibly reworded repeats. They would just be a starting point. I wanted a scale from 1 to 5 with 1 strongly disagree, 3, neutral and 5 strongly agree. If someone can get a poll going, I'm sure there are better questions than these. It would be a better way to gauge opinions.
> 
> 1. I don't have time to fish. Sadly, I rarely get time to go and so I'm a lurker, only living through everyone else's reports.
> 2. I think that people will be interested in my fishing report.
> ...


DUDE ALOT OF YOUR SENTENCES DONT MAKE SENSE.REREAD 17,18,19. YOU WANT TO LEARN TECHNIQUES,BUT DONT WANT TO GIVE THEM? #22,23 YOU WONT POST IF YOU DONT CATCH ANY THING,BUT NEXT LINE YOU SAY YOU WANT OTHER PEOPLE TO POST EVEN IF THEY GET SKUNKED.MOST OF WHAT YOU SAY IS AGREEABLE,BUT SOME IS QUITE CONFUSING.# 27&28 ALSO DONT MAKE SENSE. IMHO. OH WITH MOST HUMBLE RESPECT TO LOAH,NOBODY WILL BE AS GOOD AS HIM,HE HAS A GOD GIVEN TALENT,AND IS ONE WITH THE OUTDOORS,LOTS OF TIME AND WORK GO INTO HIS POSTS,HE SHOULD BE WRITING FOR A MAGAZINE.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

He is just showing all of the reasons that people post or don't post on the forum.
These are the statements from the forum members.
Now we can see the vast differences of opinions that we have here.

You can't please everyone is a very true statement.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Dunkem said:


> DUDE ALOT OF YOUR SENTENCES DONT MAKE SENSE.REREAD 17,18,19. YOU WANT TO LEARN TECHNIQUES,BUT DONT WANT TO GIVE THEM? #22,23 YOU WONT POST IF YOU DONT CATCH ANY THING,BUT NEXT LINE YOU SAY YOU WANT OTHER PEOPLE TO POST EVEN IF THEY GET SKUNKED.MOST OF WHAT YOU SAY IS AGREEABLE,BUT SOME IS QUITE CONFUSING.# 27&28 ALSO DONT MAKE SENSE. IMHO. OH WITH MOST HUMBLE RESPECT TO LOAH,NOBODY WILL BE AS GOOD AS HIM,HE HAS A GOD GIVEN TALENT,AND IS ONE WITH THE OUTDOORS,LOTS OF TIME AND WORK GO INTO HIS POSTS,HE SHOULD BE WRITING FOR A MAGAZINE.


As stated in the paragraph, the statements were meant to be a poll, not his personal beliefs. In statement
#18 Loah's name was mentioned as a sign of respect, not being malicious, as most really do enjoy his posts.

I believe THIS response is how this whole thread started.... lack of posts due to someone just waiting to jump on someone else's case (as most have said so far.). Bad day, Dunkem?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ton_Def said:


> Dunkem said:
> 
> 
> > DUDE ALOT OF YOUR SENTENCES DONT MAKE SENSE.REREAD 17,18,19. YOU WANT TO LEARN TECHNIQUES,BUT DONT WANT TO GIVE THEM? #22,23 YOU WONT POST IF YOU DONT CATCH ANY THING,BUT NEXT LINE YOU SAY YOU WANT OTHER PEOPLE TO POST EVEN IF THEY GET SKUNKED.MOST OF WHAT YOU SAY IS AGREEABLE,BUT SOME IS QUITE CONFUSING.# 27&28 ALSO DONT MAKE SENSE. IMHO. OH WITH MOST HUMBLE RESPECT TO LOAH,NOBODY WILL BE AS GOOD AS HIM,HE HAS A GOD GIVEN TALENT,AND IS ONE WITH THE OUTDOORS,LOTS OF TIME AND WORK GO INTO HIS POSTS,HE SHOULD BE WRITING FOR A MAGAZINE.
> ...


NOT A BAD DAY,FAILURE TO READ COMPLETLY. MY BAD,AND I APPOLIGIZE,THANKS FOR MAKING IT CLEAR.WASNT JUMPING ON HIS CASE,BUT WAS A BIT CONFUSED AS I DID NOT READ ABOUT THE POLL,AGAIN MY BAD.NO HARM MEANT


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Have sent flyfish4thrills a PM with apologies 


lesson learned :!: Read posts more than once before putting foot in mouth


----------



## BridgerM (Jul 20, 2012)

I look forward to more of the twins reports. Great landscape shots, colorful fish, entertaining story. Don't know why such ball busting with them. We are all here because we love to try and catch fish. Some catch more and have a different style doing it. No need to complain. If I can't make it 'X' water im stoked to read a report from others who did and maybe learn something when i can go. Some people need to act more like adults and some need to lighten up a bit, meet in the middle. 

I don't post much because I haven't fished much this winter, but with the sun and warmth I can't wait to get out and share my catchings.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

BridgerM said:


> Some people need to act more like adults and some need to lighten up a bit, meet in the middle.


yeah...I agree. Some people need to toughen up, grow up, and quit crying!


----------

